# Another victory for dogs!



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yet another Korean dog meat market has been shut down this month.
I hope they all get loving homes.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...upo-dog-meat-market-officially-shut-down/amp/


----------

